# potterton titanium 24



## red5times (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi ,
I am looking for some advise on the mentioned boiler.
Installed today , Asked boiler for heating demand light lit but no ignition.
Ran hot tap water lit boiler fired up, Turned tap off boiler stayed on for heating.
new boiler out of box today.
completely stumped.
Can only thing pcb fault.
Has anyone came across this problem before.
Any info would be very grateful.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

red5times said:


> Hi ,
> I am looking for some advise on the mentioned boiler.
> Installed today , Asked boiler for heating demand light lit but no ignition.
> Ran hot tap water lit boiler fired up, Turned tap off boiler stayed on for heating.
> ...


Nope,nope... only licensed plumbers allowed here..


----------

